# New HT System - Stand-alone room / ADVICE



## Strafe (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm pretty new around here but I've come across a project for a buddy of mine that would like to install a home theater. Let me describe the room to you, it's 13' x 20' x 7' (7 foot ceiling). I'll post some pics as well. I know how to do most of the installation but I just want to see what you guys think about the components i'm thinking about; some I haven't picked anything out and would like to see what you guys have to say.

*Projector*
Panny AE2000U
http://www.projectorcentral.com/Panasonic_Home-PT-AE2000U.htm

*Mounting Brackets*
I was thinking something like this but idk if it works for a drop ceiling?
Panasonic ET PKE2000
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...0_ET_PKE2000_Ceiling_Mount_Bracket.htmlTaking 

Taking Suggestions

*Screen*
Taking suggestions 

*Reciever*
Onkyo TX-SR805 (Low end)
http://www.hometheatershack.com/hom...5_71_Channel_Home_Theater_Receiver_Black.html

OR if we could swing it (but i'm not sure if we NEED it)
Yamaha RX-V3800 (high-er end)
http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?o=v&g=10420&i=022RXV3800&tp=179

Or something comparable to the Yamaha like the Denon's I guess...

*Speakers*
Taking suggestions 

*Blu Ray player*
Taking suggestions 

Budget 10k to 15k

Picture of the room...yes, the fireplace is staying the way it is and we're thinking the screen will hang on the wall where all the storage is. Also the room will have a drop ceiling.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Looking good, don't forget room treatments. What speakers are you looking at?


----------



## Strafe (Jun 23, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Looking good, don't forget room treatments. What speakers are you looking at?



No idea man. I haven't began the research yet. I don't know much about home theater speakers, I do however know tons about PC speakers. All I know is that I love Klipsch, Polk and Logitech. I was hoping someone would throw me some suggestions for a 7.1 DD TruHD setup

As far as room treatment goes, I think I'm going to be working with tiled floor with a huge area rug. Standard dry wall all the way around and I'm still thinking about what to do with the doorway...if you look hard enough you can see that its a double doorway not just a single door. Anyone heard about hanging curtains all the way around your room, like to cover the dry, for better acoustics or base?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Check out the acoustics forum here. The popular approach is not a curtain, but some panels and bass traps, coupled with EQ. Since you're so early in your build, you could build the treatment into a fabric wall, making it invisible.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

A drop ceiling is going to lower your room height by another 2-3 inches.

The Onkyo 805 shouldn't be considered low end. It's a top notch receiver. 

For Bluray you could go with a PS3 and pair it with a Denon 2808 or Onkyo 805. The PS3 has all the network support you would need (ie: media streamer) so the network capabilities of something like a Yamaha 3800 or Denon 3808 would become redundant.

If I had to buy a projector today I would either get the AE2000 or an Epson 1080UB. As for a screen, for $70-$100 you can make one using laminate that will rival a manufactured brand at 10X the price. Unless you want a retractable screen that is.

As for speakers it all depends on your budget. I'm a Klipsch fan, but there are many many choices depending on how much you want to spend. I have a 5.1 system with 4 Klipsch RB81's, a RC62 and a RW12d sub. I'm considering getting some RS62's for side surrounds and moving a pair of the 81's to the back wall to make it 7.1.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Jordan... how is this coming? Any updates?

I agree with Zip... the 805 is a fine receiver. I own one myself.

I just sold my Panny 2000, but I would say it is the best bang for the buck by far. It has a most excellent picture.

Speakers... there are a lot to choose from, but I think Martin Logan's would be awesome. That room is close to the size I have and the ML's smoked anything else I had in there. Of course I never tried the Klipsch in there either. The electrostats are unique though.

Please let us know how it's coming along!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

MatrixDweller said:


> The Onkyo 805 shouldn't be considered low end. It's a top notch receiver.


I agree, Actually if your going to spend $1500 on the Yamaha 3800 you should look at the Onkyo TX SR875 its less and has even better features. The 805 is a fantastic receiver (I own one) and is one of the best bang for buck out there.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

About the speakers ... SVS has some killer subs, and you can also get a complete package (5.1 or 7.1) here is the link www.svssound.com ... I don't own any of them, but I read good things here at the forum. :yes:


----------

